# NESTING OR JUST DIGGING?



## meacreynolds (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a sulcata that we were told was a male but now he/she is digging in one area and we dont know if its nesting. The other male we have was mounting here and being vocal. I was told that it was dominance but now I am having my doubts about it. Please any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 30, 2011)

Is he/she digging with the front or back legs? How big are they? (The torts not the legs lol)

It may just be looking for a good spot for a burrow. Sulcatas dig the most extensive burrows of any species of tort.

Also, post clear pictures of the plastron, anal scutes and tail area, and we can give you a better idea of sex.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 30, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Is he/she digging with the front or back legs? How big are they? (The torts not the legs lol)
> 
> It may just be looking for a good spot for a burrow. Sulcatas dig the most extensive burrows of any species of tort.
> 
> Also, post clear pictures of the plastron, anal scutes and tail area, and we can give you a better idea of sex.



took the words right outta my mouth Kristina'......

JD~


----------



## meacreynolds (Jun 30, 2011)

Mostly front but does use back. He/she is making it almost perfectly round so he/she can turn around in the hole. If you need better pics let me know.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 30, 2011)

I am gonna say that it's the start of a burrow..


----------



## meacreynolds (Jun 30, 2011)

View attachment 9513
View attachment 9512
Mostly front but does use back. He/she is making it almost perfectly round so he/she can turn around in the hole. If you need better pics let me know.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 30, 2011)

It's hard to tell but it looks like your tortoise has a concaved plastron, and the anal scutes are flared out so I think you have a male..


----------



## meacreynolds (Jun 30, 2011)

The pic doesnt show very good but the plastron is actually flat. I will try and get a better angle of it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 30, 2011)

My first impression, because of the small tail and direction of the anal scute points, was female. And my guess on the digging is that its the beginnings of a burrow. They DO dig a burrow with their front legs, then they push that dirt out behind them with their back feet. If it were a nest, she would turn around and dig (not push) with her back feet.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 30, 2011)

emysemys said:


> My first impression, because of the small tail and direction of the anal scute points, was female. And my guess on the digging is that its the beginnings of a burrow. They DO dig a burrow with their front legs, then they push that dirt out behind them with their back feet. If it were a nest, she would turn around and dig (not push) with her back feet.



I saw that with the tail also Yvonne, but the anal scutes are almost the same as Vegas. His Plastron is almost completely flat also, and unless you were up close to him you would not see the it had a slight concave to it. Thats why I hate trying to guess, so many variables..


----------



## meacreynolds (Jun 30, 2011)

I do wonder if we just may never know until we see eggs or him trying to show off his "manhood."


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 30, 2011)

meacreynolds said:


> I do wonder if we just may never know until we see eggs or him trying to show off his "manhood."



I was worried about that also now Vegas flashes us once or twice a week. I only had to wait 5 years to find out, it has taken others longer..


----------



## meacreynolds (Jun 30, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> meacreynolds said:
> 
> 
> > I do wonder if we just may never know until we see eggs or him trying to show off his "manhood."
> ...



Thank you for the reassurance. He came in as a rescue and the previous owner said he was 11 years old. 

will they use their back feet to dig if the ground is very hard dirt and rocks in the dirt?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 30, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> It's hard to tell but it looks like your tortoise has a concaved plastron, and the anal scutes are flared out so I think you have a male..



Yuppers .. Dalano' ... your right ! ... That tort is a male....and was by the sounds of it , constructing a burrow/hide~


JD~


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 30, 2011)

meacreynolds said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > meacreynolds said:
> ...





You would be suprised how easily they can dig through hard ground and break through tree roots..


----------



## meacreynolds (Jun 30, 2011)

I have seen them do it with their front legs and be shocked but wasnt sure about the back legs being able to do so.


----------

